# ^_^ صور لعبـــارات وفواصــل  خاصــة بالمنتـــــدى ^_^>>>متجدد



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة
مرحبا ياغاليين
دول عبارات وفواصل خاصة بالمنتدى ممكن تستخدموها بالمواضيع
انا صممتهم بنفسي وكمان عملتهم بعدة الوان حتى لا تحتارو 
بمناسبة مرور سنتين لوجوودي وسطيكم ^_^
وباذن الرب  كل فترة رح انزل اشيا جديدة
بتمنى يعجبوكم​*


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

\\\\\\\\\\\\​*عبارات وفواصل جديدة* اضغط هنا​\\\\\\\\\\​
*بتمنى يكونو عجبوكم ^_^
ناطرة رايكم
حتى اعرف ازا استمر والا لا​*

ههههههه نسيت انا نزلتهم اليوم كرمال اليوم من سنتين سجلت بهالمنتدى الغالي
ونشكرووو انو ستحملني الفترة ديا هههه يارب يستحملني اكتر
  هم سنتين بس مرو عليا يومين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا خراشي على الجمال تحفة يا اروجة تسلم ايدك*

*يثبتووووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يا خراشي على الجمال تحفة يا اروجة تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *يثبتووووووووووووووووو*​



ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي من زوووووووووئك الجميل
خشلتينيييييييي




ميرسي عالتثبيت عيوني ^_^


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

فى قمه الروووووووووووووووعه 
جمال جدا جدا جدا 
مرسىىىىىى يا ارووجه 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بعد ازنك هستعمل بعض الصور منهم فى مواضيعى ​


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> بعد ازنك هستعمل بعض الصور منهم فى مواضيعى ​



اكييييييييد طبعا 
اومااال انا عملتهم ليه؟! ^_^
ده شي يشرفني
وميرسي الك اخي


----------



## mero_engel (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*




حقيقي مش لاقيه كلام اعبر بيه 
غير انك فعلا فنانه بمعني الكلمه
ونشاطك رائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسي اووووووي ياقمر
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ده من زوووووئك
ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## sosana (16 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوين اووووووووي يا ارووجة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> حلوين اووووووووي يا فراشة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ههههههه ولا يهمك مافيش فرق بيني وبين فراشة كلنا مصممات
ويبارك حياتك
شكرا ليكي عيني


----------



## sosana (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههه ولا يهمك مافيش فرق بيني وبين فراشة كلنا مصممات
> ويبارك حياتك
> شكرا ليكي عيني



:smi411:
سوري بجد با ارووجة ماخدتش بالي بجد
و انا عدلتها خلاص
سوري مرة تانية


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> :smi411:
> سوري بجد با ارووجة ماخدتش بالي بجد
> و انا عدلتها خلاص
> سوري مرة تانية



ولا يهمك عيوني مافيش داعي لسوري والكلام ده ^_^
عـــادي
ربنا معاكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


>



ميرسي اوووووي ليكي ياقمر ^_^


----------



## dodi lover (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جناااااااااااااااااان يا أروووجة تسلم ايدك​


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> جناااااااااااااااااان يا أروووجة تسلم ايدك​



ميرسي ليك خاالص اخي
من زوئك ^_^


----------



## *malk (16 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوين اوى يااروجة
ميرسى حبيبتى


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

روعة يا اروجة بجد تستقي على تقيم
بجد رووووووووووووووعة
*




*


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

keky قال:


> حلوين اوى يااروجة
> ميرسى حبيبتى



ميرسي عيوني من زوئك ^_^
تسلميلي


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> روعة يا اروجة بجد تستقي على تقيم
> بجد رووووووووووووووعة
> *
> 
> ...



انتي الروعة ميرسي الك عيوني ^_^
من زووووووووئك
وميرسي عالتقييم ياقمر


----------



## جيلان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*بجد روعة زى عادتك يا حببيتى
تسلم ايدك يا قمرة*


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يسلمك حبيبتي
ميرسي ليكي عيوني ^_^
ده من زووووئك


----------



## totty (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*حلوين كعادتك يا فنانتنا

سلم ايدك*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*شغل روووعة يا أرووجة انتى بروفيشنال بجد فى الفوتوشوب

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *حلوين كعادتك يا فنانتنا
> 
> سلم ايدك*​



ميرسي اووووووي ياقمر
تسلميلي يارب ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *شغل روووعة يا أرووجة انتى بروفيشنال بجد فى الفوتوشوب
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسي اوووي  اخي ^_^
ده من زووووئك
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جميله قوى يا اروجه يا عسل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ارووجة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

نيفين ثروت قال:


> جميله قوى يا اروجه يا عسل
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسي ليكي ياقمر^_^
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## amjad-ri (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*فى قمه الروووووووووووووووعه 
جمال جدا جدا جدا ​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي الك اخي كتيرررررررر  ^_^
من زوئك
ربنا معاك


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تصاميم جديدة​





كيف المرجيحة ؟!حلوة؟! احم حم هههههههه


















































بتمنى يعجبوكم​

.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

​


ارووجة قال:


> تصاميم جديدة​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




دول زي العسل منك يا اروجة

تسلم ايدك  وننتظر المذيد





​


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دول زي العسل منك يا اروجة
> 
> تسلم ايدك  وننتظر المذيد
> 
> ...



دنتي العسل كله
ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي ^_^
:love45:


----------



## PEPSI MAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى ارووجه


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا وسهلا اخي ^_^


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا  كنت  بانتضر في فارغ الصبر

شكرا  دزيلا

وننتضر المزيد

فلى تبخلي  بهم علينا​*


----------



## ارووجة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *انا  كنت  بانتضر في فارغ الصبر
> 
> شكرا  دزيلا
> 
> ...



شكرا الك كتيرررر اخي على اهتمامك :  )
انشالله
ربنا معاك ^_^


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رائع بكل المقايس *
*ميرسي علي التصاميم الجميله يارررروجه*
*ويارب دايما كده تمتعينا بتصاميمك الجميله*​


----------



## ارووجة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *رائع بكل المقايس *
> *ميرسي علي التصاميم الجميله يارررروجه*
> *ويارب دايما كده تمتعينا بتصاميمك الجميله*​



ميرسي الك كتيرررر حبيبتي
من زوووئك
تسلميلي يارب ^_^


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رائعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة 
اخت ارووجة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي الك اخي^_^
من زوئك
ويباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد حلوييييييييييييييييييين اووووووووووووووووووووووووى يا ارووجه 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## ارووجة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر عالجمال الجميل
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## ana-semon (6 أكتوبر 2008)

دول روعة و شكلهم حلو اوي ميرسييييي اوي يا ارووجة ربنا يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي الك كتير ^_^
ويبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوة كلش 
شكرا وردة على روعة الاختيار


----------



## ارووجة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلميلي يارب
العفو حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه الفواصل الجامده ديه ربنا يباركك ارووجه


----------



## nana_nana2220 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يا خراشي على الجمال تحفة يا اروجة تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *يثبتووووووووووووووووو*​



الله عليك جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك ويعطيك نعمة كمان وكمان:Love_Letter_Send:
:99::big29::36_3_11:


----------



## ارووجة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> ايه الفواصل الجامده ديه ربنا يباركك ارووجه



*ميرسي الك اخي ^_^
ويبارك حياتك*


----------



## ارووجة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

nana_nana2220 قال:


> الله عليك جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك ويعطيك نعمة كمان وكمان:love_letter_send:
> :99::big29::36_3_11:



*ميرسي كتير الك عيوني ^_^
ويبارك حياتك اختي*


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الله عليكى يا ارووجتى ياحبيبتى

ايه الرووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه دى كلها

تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## ارووجة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> الله عليكى يا ارووجتى ياحبيبتى
> 
> ايه الرووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه دى كلها
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​



ميرسي الك كتيررررر ياغالية ^_^
من زوووووووووئك الجميل
تسلميلي يااااااارب


----------



## gorg_star (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلوين قوي شكرا لك كتير ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ارووجة (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي الك اخي ^_^
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين يا اروجة ربنا يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ويبارك حياتك شكرا ليك اخي ^_^


----------



## تيمور منصور (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شو هاي صور بتجنن


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جميلة جدا تصاميمك


----------



## god love 2011 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​


----------



## ارووجة (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليكم ياغاليين ربنا يبارككم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد كلهم تحففففففة يا ارووجة 

أنا أخدتهم كلهم من جمالهم 

تسلم ايديكى ياقمر *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فى قمه الروووووووووووووووعه
> جمال جدا جدا جدا
> مرسىىىىىى يا ارووجه
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## مريم البتول (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*
جميلة جدا


شكراً لكم ​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااا
شكرا على تعبك


----------



## ارووجة (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي الكم كلكم زوؤؤؤؤؤؤؤء ^_^
ويبارك حياتكم


----------



## saalooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوييييييييين اوووووووي ارووجه 
ميرسي لذوقك ومجهودك​


----------



## ارووجة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليكي ياقمر ^_^


----------

